# Spinnaker Resorts



## 1st Class (Jan 10, 2009)

I've seen references to Spinnaker at Waterside and Spinnaker at Shipyard.  Are they two difference resorts?  If so, how do they compare?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moosie (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes two different resorts. Shipyard not too far from the beach, but wll need to drive to restaurants and the like. These are more like townhouses if I remember correctly.

Waterside, good sized units,  not a bad walk at all to either he beach or a shopping area with restaurants and I think also a grocery store.

It has been 4 yrs since I exchanged into  Shipyard, and a yr and a half since Waterside.

Both very nice.

Neither had good internet access, but that may haved changed by now.

Just two os us, no kids, so can't comment on amenities for them.

A lot of Tuggers realy like Waterside, I'd stay at either of them again.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 10, 2009)

Moosie said:


> Neither had good internet access, but that may haved changed by now.


I don't know about Shipyard, but Internet was installed this past year and is now in all units at Waterside.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 10, 2009)

1st Class,

Spinnaker Resorts has 4 different resorts within Shipyard Plantation - 
Carolina Club
Egret Point 
SouthWind
and Cottages

The Spinnaker at Waterside Resort is technically just outside and adjacent to the Shipyard Plantation.

Spinnaker Resorts also has their newest Hilton Head Island property -
Bluewater Resort & Marina which opened last year & is on the north side of the island.

Richard


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your helpful replies.  I'm considering a purchase but will only use it every other year.  Not sure if I need to buy or exchange in.  How difficult is a summer exchange?  As an owner, which resort do you think would be better for renting or exchanging in off years?


----------



## elaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*spinnaker enforces 1-4---more*

Spinnaker enforces 1 in 4 and it applies to all spinnakers--so you can't stay at waterside then another spinnaker for 4 years. We loved Waterside and when we hit our 2nd time after 4 years, we decided to buy resale.  We had stayed at a number of other TS on HHI and liked Waterside the best (better than other Spinnakers in shipyard--IMHO pool area at Waterside is superior, we also love the location--and nice back street to walk to the residential beach).  I don't know if it will stay this way--but our maint. fees for a 3 BR were $700 this year---with an increase of only $10 this year.  My other  HHI (trader) is up to $943!
Also, as an owner, you get greatly reduced golf everyday at shipyard and port royal---exchangers used to get it, but that stopped in 2005 or so.  That was another reason for us to buy---we really saved $300 or so playing a couple rounds of golf when we stay.
FYI--golf and tennis package transfers for free ONLY to the 1st purchaser after original sale from developer---so keep that in mind and find out if your seller was the original buyer--otherwise it is $1000 to transfer--so hardly worth it.  
Waterside did sell EOY and I have seen them on ebay--so, if you are going to buy, you might consider that.  Summer weeks in a 2 BR were in the $3K range for EOY 3 years ago on ebay--I would imagine you could get one for much less now.
Feel free to PM with with any additional questions. Elaine


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2009)

Our favorite is Spinnaker at Shipyard Plantation right on the golf course and less than a 1/2 mile walk to the beach.  It is a gated community with a top notch security force.  All the unit are 2BR units. All villas are two (2) floors-no elevators.


----------



## jstapleton (Jan 11, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> Our favorite is Spinnaker at Shipyard Plantation right on the golf course and less than a 1/2 mile walk to the beach.  It is a gated community with a top notch security force.  All the unit are 2BR units. All villas are two (2) floors-no elevators.



We own a 3 bedroom at Waterside. Can we use the other Spinnaker resorts on HHI? Would we want to? Thanks.


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your recommendations.  These detailed replies were exactly what I was looking for for comparison purposes.  I'm looking forward to  checking out Spinnaker properties this summer.


----------



## glenmore (Jan 12, 2009)

"Spinnaker enforces 1 in 4 and it applies to all spinnakers--so you can't stay at waterside then another spinnaker for 4 years."

Can anyone else verify the above statement? We stayed at a Spinnaker in HH in May 2007, a Spinnaker in Branson in Sept 2008 and have confirmed a different Spinnaker at HH for 2010 . . I know there is a "1 in 4" rule at each individual one, but have not heard that you couldnt stay at ANY other Spinnaker and am confused, especially since we have done so. Any clairification will greatly help . .


----------



## jstapleton (Jan 14, 2009)

jstapleton said:


> We own a 3 bedroom at Waterside. Can we use the other Spinnaker resorts on HHI? Would we want to? Thanks.



What I mean is can I use the facilities while I am there?
Please let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## elaine (Jan 14, 2009)

*I was told by Spinnaker reps it is 1-4 for all HHI properties*

I do not think it would matter for non-HHI, but I was specifically told that it applied to all Spinnaker HHI timeshares--now, how actively they enforce that, I have no idea. This is a trend for other TS, as well.  Many now only allow 1-3 or 1-4 at ALL of their resorts in a geographic area.


----------



## glenmore (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Elaine. What is interesting is that when I look at units at Waterside by Spinnaker, which we stayed at in 2007, to see what is available, I get the following message:

The resort you are trying to confirm allows travel only once in 3, 4 or 5 years. Because our records show that you visited this resort within the past 4 years, it cannot be confirmed online. 

However, I did not get that message with another Spinnaker Resort, I will call there tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## glenmore (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Elaine:  I looked at my online confirmation and, in the final tiny print at the bottom, it states: "1N4 YEARS TO THE DAY STRICTLY ENFORCED FOR BOTH PTS AND WKS 141S TO ANY OF THE SPINNAKER PROPERTIES LISTED HERE 3298, 3400, 4223,1503 AND 5366 EVEN IF STAYED AT ANOTHER BEFORE. NO OWNERS OF 0995, 1473, 3975, 6736 OR 7630 ALLOWED TO TRADE TO THIS RESORT, NO MATTER WHAT BANKING THEY TRADE."

So, I called RCI and cancelled the week and booked another - so glad I read it here! Thanks . .


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 15, 2009)

I own 2 weeks at Waterside.  Love the 3 bedroom units.  We have eoy - but both are the same year - so I trade one week.  We are supposed to go this year but also have labor day at Grande Ocean so we will see , in addition to going to Hawaii this summer.


----------



## cpnuser (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spinnaker*

What's with "NO OWNERS OF 0995, 1473, 3975, 6736 OR 7630 ALLOWED TO TRADE TO THIS RESORT, NO MATTER WHAT BANKING THEY TRADE".  I have stayed at some of the Spinnaker resorts in the past, but now I'm excluded to trade because I own at Coral Resorts. If Spinnaker has a problem with those resorts, there is no reason to take it out on the owners, work it out with the resorts.  Because of this exclusion, I would not buy at Spinnaker. I have never known a resort to exclude certain timeshares to trade.


----------



## elaine (Jan 16, 2009)

*I'm glad I didn't plan to trade in with my Coral trader*

I don't know why Spinnaker just doesn't put in a regional block like DVC does, vs. specific resorts.  I have never seen something like that in any area I have searched for 10 years. Maybe it's b/c Spinnaker (Blue Water) and Coral are the only ones selling at HHI now--and both are feeling the pinch?? 

ON the flip side, I must say that I have found Spinnaker to be very decent to owners.  Our maint. fees are $200+ lower than many at HHI. I also met several families staying over 4th of July week who bought "1-52 floating weeks" at [IMHO]very reasonable prices from the developer 2 years ago [which I (apparently wrongly) assumed would be mostly junk weeks]--they indicated they had reserved the July week to year pior, as well.


----------

